#ubuntu-qa 2014-03-03
<qnix> Eventhough I'm not a ubuntu fan, it's good to see a Qatar LoCo team :>
#ubuntu-qa 2014-03-07
<qnix> moin #ubuntu-qa ^^/
#ubuntu-qa 2016-03-10
<itsmeee> http://i.piccy.info/i9/e0e1d81613ba467353e9aacfc6cd2f4d/1456909889/169721/1009782/nedrmal.jpg                                     1Nuj3pwSaXn4GE2WoVEAiDKTaPozo4mpVX
<itsmeee> http://i.piccy.info/i9/e0e1d81613ba467353e9aacfc6cd2f4d/1456909889/169721/1009782/nedrmal.jpg                                     1Nuj3pwSaXn4GE2WoVEAiDKTaPozo4mpVX
#ubuntu-qa 2017-03-08
<gsilva> Good evening all. Someone around from the team? 
